# Chicken.. Skin on or Skin off?



## HazyDavey (Aug 7, 2016)

My wife is still working so I do most of the cooking which is fun for me reading and learning new ways to cook things. I've always taken the skin off except when I baked a whole chicken. Recently I read a recipe where you leave the skin on thighs and drummies before you barbecue them. So I did it and it was very good. 

I've been taking the skin off for so long I've forgotten why I'm doing it. What is the scoop on skins? How do you like cooking yours?   Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2016)

I usually buy my chicken breasts skinless and boneless, and they always come out moist and tender.  Don't really BBQ chicken, but I think making anything with the skin on will make it more juicy and tasty, although likely more fatty and unhealthy.  When I bake a turkey, I usually eat just the white meat and my husband eats the legs, pets get the wing meat.  I pull the skin off the turkey when it's on my plate before I add my gravy.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks SeaBreeze, I'm thinking the "fatty and unhealthy" is a good reason to go skinless.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> Thanks SeaBreeze, I'm thinking the "fatty and unhealthy" is a good reason to go skinless.



That's why I take the skin off, unless I'm roasting a whole chicken.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2016)

If you're going to cook it by boiling in water.....skin  OFF.

If frying or Bbqing....skin ON.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2016)

I know it's unhealthy but for me the skin is the best part.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 7, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I know it's unhealthy but for me the skin is the best part.



I'm with you!   Though common sense kicks in, don't even remember what wonderful, crispy fried skin tastes like anymore.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks everybody, appreciate your thoughts. eaceful:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 7, 2016)

Been eating it skinless for many years. Don't miss it, but do love skin when I roast a whole chicken.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 7, 2016)

I know it's unhealthy but for me the skin is the best part. 

I agree, a good fried chicken coating and it's perfect. If I share with the dogs it cancels out the unhealthy part


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Skinless here, but I will occasionally eat the skin on fried chicken.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2016)

I need to have some good fried chicken again, it's been years for me.  Skin on of course! :yes:  My mother used to make really good fried chicken, but I don't know what she used.  I think she dipped it in Cracker Meal for the crust, not sure what kind of oil she fried it in.   If I have it again it'll be from a chicken place well known for their fried....definitely not a fast food place.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 7, 2016)

Skin on usually.  But if I buy skinless, I'll still put some kind of crust on it to soak up grease.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2016)

I miss fried chicken -- but fried stuff disagrees violently with me.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2016)

Skin on isn't that bad once in a while, if it's crispy and most of the fat rendered out. 

I would leave it on then remove it after cooking if you cannot have any of the skin, since it does protect the meat from drying out.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 8, 2016)

I cannot believe how many people have bought into the fact that fat is unhealthy!  It isn't!  You're better off eating the fat than all that sugar that the food companies add to make up for the lack of fat.  

That said, I cannot stand skinless chicken.  It is never tender and always pretty tasteless.  I always buy the thighs - inexpensive, dark moister meat AND skin along with some actual flavor.  The local chicken here always tastes funny to us too - lift is too short to do otherwise!


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 8, 2016)

I prefer the skin on. I still love fried chicken. Either KFC or home cooked. As long as the skin is firm and attached. If it shrivels and detaches as sometimes occurs. I will remove it.


----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2016)

Skin on.......fried up crispy with biscuits, gravy, fresh corn and a big glass of ice tea.


----------



## Redd (Aug 9, 2016)

After hubby had heart surgery followed by 3 heart attacks taking the skin off chicken just seemed the sensible thing to do. You learn to cook a whole different way and enjoy the results more. Honey lemon boneless/skinless chicken is a favourite and I cook the sweet potatoes right along with it.

Of course I do indulge once in awhile with fried skin on....we all have to give in to our inner cravings.


----------

